

Show HN: An Amazon focused deal site - abdophoto
http://dealazons.net/submit-a-deal/

======
abdophoto
Homepage link!

[http://dealazons.net](http://dealazons.net)

------
adventured
My top suggestion would be to get a better name.

It's weird that this is linked to dealazons.net that redirects to
dealazons.com

If you can afford it, drop $250 or so on a decent logo (if you don't have
anyone in-house to do it). Not the single most important thing in the world,
but if you can do it, do it. The current black text on #828282 gray doesn't
come off particularly well.

With the product images subdued (until moused over), the nondescript logo, and
all the layout gray, the site comes across as very numb. It's not exciting in
terms of presenting deals. It should pop more, grab my attention.

I see the prices listed with the product, for example $99 for a Seagate 3tb
external drive. As a browser / window shopper / consumer, what does that mean
to me? How do I know it's a deal, what kind of deal is it, why does it deserve
my attention, and so on. Is it 30% off? How big of a deal is it exactly? In
the world of retail, if you're presenting deals, without telling the shopper
what kind of deals they are, then you're going to rapidly lose their very
short attention span. It pushes the mental computation off on to the shopper,
to then figure out the deal - and they really hate that.

~~~
abdophoto
Thanks for the input! Will def work on those things.

